# Наше творчество > Проза >  Простые предложения.

## Ksana tenlarks

Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека,
Бессмысленный и тусклый свет.
Живи еще хоть четверть века -
Все будет так. Исхода нет.

Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала
И повторится все, как встарь:
Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь.
Александр Блок. 10 октября 1912


*Сутки.*

Зима.  Под ногами шуршит серая каша.  Холодно. Неудобно курить в перчатках. Последний трамвай в 0.50. «Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека…»  Не застрять бы снова в лифте. Повезло.  В прихожей мужские ботинки.  Он здесь.  Хахаль соседки.  Линялые трусы и застиранные рубашки болтаются в ванной. Это его...  Запах конюшни.  Курит «Дукат» в квартире.  «Курите на лестничной клетке».  Хлопает дверь…  Соседка.   Снимаем квартиру на двоих. Два года почти…  Славная женщина.   Улыбается.  Угощает пирогом… 
Утро субботы…Тащит вещи.  «Я съезжаю».  «Хорошо»…Не попрощалась…Не вынесла мусор за собой… 
 Интернет-полезная вещь!  «Подселю в двушку»… Сегодня день рождения мамы. Надо позвонить.  «Поздравляю! Как здоровье?» «Давление замучило.»  «Час от часу не легче.  Прости,  звонят на мобильный»…  «Сдаёте?  Нет стиральной машины? Но я привыкла…» -«Пожалуйста, без подробностей. Всего доброго.»  «Агент?» -«Комната не  «бабушкина»?»-«»Бабушкина».  А вам надо евро за эту цену?»  «Вы рассматриваете семейные пары?  Можно приехать посмотреть?»-«Приезжайте.»  Провожу кастинг.  Неловко. Они на всё согласны. Женщина  с  двумя высшими образованиями.  Без руки… Девушка с другом-качком.  Качок умеет вправлять вывих.  Очень удобно… Аккуратная студентка с мамой.  Мама-большой спец по подбору рамок для картин…
Звонок в дверь. Телефон. Звонок в дверь. Телефон…Дочка  прогуляла институт. Уткнулась в компьютер…Звонок в дверь…Две весёлые подружки.  Интересное имя  Файка…Некурящая с  котом…Курящая с приятельницей…Мужчина из подмосковья.  Директор фирмы…
Выбираем некурящую с котом…
Звонок на домашний.  Это мама. Умерла моя любимая кошка. От старости.  Легко. Просто уснула. Грустно… Вечер… Саксофон за левым плечом.  Еду в метро.  Привычно.  Кажется  я родилась в метро.  «Следующая станция»…Переход.  «Хорошо играете.» -«Спасибо. Я стараюсь»…»А долго надо учиться играть?»-«Не знаю…Наверное всю жизнь»… »Сыграйте Владимирский централ.»- «Да пошёл ты!»…Сумка отяжелела от мелочи.   Мобильник ожил.  Дочь.  «Купи шоколадку»-«Куплю»… 
Последний трамвай в 0.50. Под ногами шуршит серая каша.  Холодно. Как же неудобно курить в перчатках!  «Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека…»  Не застрять бы  в лифте. Повезло…  С кухни исчез электрический чайник.  Дочка спалила ковшик…

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ksana tenlarks*,* "Сутки" - весьма неплохо!!!!!!* :Aga: 
*Живенько так всё представилось!!!* :Yes4:

----------


## Лев

*Ksana tenlarks*, 
Жизненно, щемительно... 
Хорошо читается - пиши :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Сутки.


Хорошо,но грустно,челоечка жалко

----------


## Спартанская Царица

:Ok:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

хорошо написано. зримо...

----------


## Kladewa1

... в таком объеме изложили так правдоподобно ,искренне, сильно ..... .очень понравилось. Удачи Вам , продолжайте свое творчество, делитесь им !

----------

